
Yahoo’s Marissa Mayer to Unveil Cost-Cutting Plan - tshtf
http://www.wsj.com/articles/yahoos-mayer-to-unveil-cost-cutting-plan-1454342065
======
makecheck
I don't think we should promote "expected to announce" articles.

Please just report on things after they happen.

